# new "lighter" rohloff coming soon?



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

i think i read it in this forum,, but cant find it. anyone.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Maybe someone else has more information, but I have not heard or read anything about this. BUT, I would love to see a lighter/cheaper version with 7 or 8 speeds. I think for a lot of people that would be plenty of gears, at least it would be for me. None of the current Shimano/Sram 9 speed hubs are able to take the offroad abuse like a Rohloff. I would love to get rid of my rear derailler forever!

Mark


----------



## donkeyWC (Nov 13, 2007)

and while we're wishing how about a trigger thumb shifter with only a single cable going to the hub.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

donkeyWC said:


> and while we're wishing how about a trigger thumb shifter with only a single cable going to the hub.


They wouldn't want to do that.

It would cause everyone to buy it, and demand would outstrip supply, and it wouldn't be a "good business model"...

The shoddy shifter is the only reason I haven't rolled Rohloff for years.


----------



## donkeyWC (Nov 13, 2007)

good points! most of that was just idle wishing. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Speaking with a custom builder earlier in the year, who uses a Rolhoff, he was looking for the upcoming lighter hub in the works.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Yes, I heard your wallet will be lighter. It's going up in price everyday like the 'daily price of lobsters'. Euro power baby!

fc


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

There's been more solid info on this somewhere on here - it was supposed to be out for interbike last year, but they wanted to get it right so it is still definitely on, but still in development. The shifter will be released at the same time. Same gear spread, not guarenteed for as many miles (sorry, kms!).


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree: A smaller, lighter, trigger-shifter Rohloff would be amazing... but the existing design imposes restrictions on what can be done.

The lighter, smaller, less bomb-proof Rohloff is in development and will emerge at some time in the future. "_SOON_" might (or might not) be any point in time between "_NOW_" and "_THEN_". See Steven Hawking for a discussion of "_Rohloff-Time_".

The Rohloff is effectively a 7-speed hub with a reduction gear. So, in theory, you could remove the reduction gearing to get a lighter, 7 or 8-speed version...

HOWEVER, this is not possible, due to the internal construction, with certain parts doubling up as gear-carriers etc.

Same with a single-cable trigger shifter: The shift mechanism requires a push-pull cable set-up.

But we can always dream...


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

ncj01 said:


> The shoddy shifter is the only reason I haven't rolled Rohloff for years.


Howzit shoddy?


----------



## scuppy (Nov 10, 2007)

I remember too, a Rolhoff spokesperson definately said they were looking at doing a lighter version. It was a while ago, so maybe they canned the project. I cant remember where I read it sorry.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*New Rohloff...*

It definitely has not been "canned".

Rohloff, in their typical german thoroughness, will not release this lighter weight hub until it has been tested and proven. That's the way they are.

Just look at their past track record with the standard Rohloff Speedhub and you will see that it is the most incredibly reliable gear component that you can fit on your bike.

When it's ready, and Rohloff are satisfied with the reliability .... then you will be able to get one, but not before.

It's currently still under testing.

R.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Rainman said:


> It's currently still under testing.


From what I've heard, a prototype is not built yet. They're *hoping* to have one to show at iBike '08, but won't commit.

Based on that, the other info I've heard on 400-500g weight savings, 14 speeds, wider gear spread, no tandem rating, possible rider weight restrictions, is all guesswork, despite that it's come from a Rohloff rep.

Definitely don't hold your breath for this one. Oh, and like Francis wrote, start saving now! It certainly isn't going to be cheaper than the current hub.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> From what I've heard, a prototype is not built yet. They're *hoping* to have one to show at iBike '08, but won't commit.
> 
> Based on that, the other info I've heard on 400-500g weight savings, 14 speeds, wider gear spread, no tandem rating, possible rider weight restrictions, is all guesswork, despite that it's come from a Rohloff rep.
> 
> Definitely don't hold your breath for this one. Oh, and like Francis wrote, start saving now! It certainly isn't going to be cheaper than the current hub.


My source told me they had several prototypes already under test ? ?

Ah well, we shall have one when Rohloff are satisfied it is ready.

R.


----------



## SingleSpeedSlave (Jan 16, 2004)

It doesn't sound like the wait will be worth the extra weight savings, does it? I've been wanting to try one of these for a number of years and was wondering if a lighter version would be worth the wait, not sure about that now...



Speedub.Nate said:


> From what I've heard, a prototype is not built yet. They're *hoping* to have one to show at iBike '08, but won't commit.
> 
> Based on that, the other info I've heard on 400-500g weight savings, 14 speeds, wider gear spread, no tandem rating, possible rider weight restrictions, is all guesswork, despite that it's come from a Rohloff rep.
> 
> Definitely don't hold your breath for this one. Oh, and like Francis wrote, start saving now! It certainly isn't going to be cheaper than the current hub.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

personally i hope they keep the grip shift style...i can't stand trigger shifters.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It seems to me the three biggest detractors to the Speedhub mentioned by non-users are:

- Price
- Weight
- Twist Shifter

With 400g of weight savings, the weight criticisms will be partially addressed.

Once the trigger option appears, that debate might disappear and everyone can decide for themselves.

Price... yeah, well, you've still got that. Maybe higher sales numbers can help to keep price in check?


----------



## SSBonty (Jan 30, 2004)

I think both shifter types will be available. I suspect that the volume of sales isn't going to increase drastically, partly as production is unlikely too. Their philosophy is to make it the best component possible, not the cheapest, or to sell the most. That requires a lot of hands on attention, limiting the number that can be made. I also suspect that the price is going to be a fair bit more than the existing, so if you're intrigued it's probably best to get one of the current models now, live with the weight and possibility that you won't like the shifter, and see how the actual thing suits you. That way you can upgrade later if bothered about the weight or the shifter, keep it if you're happy, or sell it on for not a lot of loss if you hate it, without waiting for the 'soon to be released' light version, getting it for loadsa money, and not liking it. That's my plan anyway, shoulda saved up by this autumn.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

2xPneu said:


> Howzit shoddy?


I presume you're joking, right?

If not:

1) early '90's style grip shifter

& more importantly

2) ain't pimp = Shoddy

I took it for granted that everyone knew that... my bad! :eekster:


----------

